# Working out ONLY with the 'big three'= incredible results?



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 14, 2009)

*Working out ONLY the 'big three'= great results??*

Pavel: 80/20 Powerlifting and How to Add 110+ Pounds to Your Lifts

I was just recomended this article. This Russian powerlifter has acheived "tremendous results" by ONLY doing only bench press, squats and deadlifts amd competing (he only has two 'musts' for the program: complete each exercise once a week (you actually do 5, but he gets into that) and compete in powerlifting meets (for the inspiration of competition)) 

I am considering trying this, as this semester I am SWAMPED for time, and I need a new program for now. 

Please, comment and discuss. I am interested to know what you experiences guys think of this. Alot of his method makes sense. Please, there is one important caveat; you MUST read the full article before you comment! dont ask "well, what about my ___ development, I will be unbalanced, I like training ___ etc... he covers everything in the article. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Skib (Jan 15, 2009)

interesting... curious to see what some of the more advanced trainers around here have to say about this... i'm not sure if it's a program that i'd personally find to be the most effective or enjoyable but at least it's based on some of the, if not the, most important lifts... i agree everyone should work these exercises into their programs, but to base a program on them exclusively i'm not too sure about...


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2009)

After the "big three" threads that are popping up lately, i've been contemplating something like this aswell so thanks for the link, ill give it a read over lunch.


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 15, 2009)

I used to do powerlifting training , and compete for a little while and doing those 3 things improved my overall body strength tremendously not just the main muscles used in the particular lifts. i in corporate that in to my yearly training i have a 4 month cycle where i do only this kind of training and i can not wait for it its my favorite part of the year ........ but i don't know many body builders who do this i am positive it will help because raising your body strength will raise the amount you can lift so the low rep high weight  training to gain size will have  a higher weight.........but like i said i do it for 4 months  i see some size gains but very little i don't see the majority of them until the following 4 months where i do my training for hypertrophy


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 15, 2009)

Let me know what you guys think... I have been in a rut lately, and have been strapped for time. I have been wanting to do some serious strength training while I cut, and this seems like a sound, time efficient program to try for a couple month.

The key with this program, it seems, is intensity and dedication. Slow, controlled, intense lifts to the point where the lactic acid is almost blinding. I like it. I can understand why he recommends competing, but that really inst feasible right now.

Ill keep this post updated as I go about the program... the idea that I can do these three exercises and experience great results is... exciting! (and more importantly,time efficient)


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 15, 2009)

Ridiculous.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 15, 2009)

explain please?


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 15, 2009)

At first glance it seems almost preposterous, but if you read the article (wich is absolutely essential to giving his argument a fair chance) he counters most questions people would have. Naturally for the pure competing 'body builder' symetry and aesthetics play a large role and "time wasting" exercises like calf raises and barbell curls are needed, but for someone like me, or anyone who is not really competing and just looking to gain strength and overall fitness, it seems like its worth a try.


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 15, 2009)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> Let me know what you guys think... I have been in a rut lately, and have been strapped for time. I have been wanting to do some serious strength training while I cut, and this seems like a sound, time efficient program to try for a couple month.




I don't know about cutting while doing this , power lifters don't cut while training to increase their lifts , they work they're ass off at approximately the weight the will compete maybe 5 pounds or so heavier and then gradually drop that in the weeks leading to the competition, also from the competitions i have done i have noticed most are not worried about the way their body looks long as it generates massive amounts of power.


----------



## Hench (Jan 15, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with doing these exercises and cutting, doing too much accessory work would be a mistake, but these are the exercises (and a few other compound lifts) that you should focus on while cutting.


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 15, 2009)

no i meant the serious strength training part , using these to increase strength and cutting at the same time... i think it will be rather hard to refeed the muscles to make the gains while in a calorie deficit when i trained for it my coach stressed every day to count calories and make sure i was never in a calorie deficit to continue seeing strength gains


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 15, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with doing the big three lifts.  Most people on here arent advanced enough to do the so called "advanced" routines they are doing anyway, and could use a program SIMILAR to this to put on a much stronger foundation.

Not enough people build up their strength enough before using a more bodybuilding type routine.


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 15, 2009)

camarosuper6 said:


> Not enough people build up their strength enough before using a more bodybuilding type routine.




thats why whenever i help get someone started in the gym i use the analogy

" you can not build a house without a strong foundation"


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, no one seems to have completely blown it out of the water, wich is what I was hoping for. I think im gonna add in pullups (although more for warmup, as I am not profficient enough in them to do it with high weight).

Im gonna give this a try for 3 months and evaluate the gains... Im looking forward to it.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 15, 2009)

Why would it get blown out of the water?  I agree that a strong upper pull needs to be thrown into the mix, but other than that it's pretty much the same basis of any other workout.

Just add pullups in like you're doing or BB rows and you would be fine.  Programs don't need to be ridiculously complex.


----------



## Skib (Jan 15, 2009)

> Do a couple warm-up sets if you must, then feel free to take 5 min. and even more between your work sets. Top power dogs take longer; 30 min. is not unheard of. Power loves rest and does not tolerate rushing. You may feel that you are completely recovered in 2 min. but take a full 5 anyway. According to Faleev, an hour is a good number to shoot for in your workout length.



this is the part I'm not big on... an hour to complete 5 sets of 5 reps? give me a break

those lifts are important but this program would put me to sleep... i'd also like to know where he gets this magical 80/20 number? and i like to try and keep my heart rate up while i'm at the gym... i just can't see 5 minute rest intervals doing this... if i were to even consider doing this it would need some serious tweaking...


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 16, 2009)

You know, thats the one thing that I thought of too, im glad you brought that up. 

I really dont think I will take an hour... probly 30-40 mins max. I am going to incorporate 20 mins cardio at the end of each session, so im hoping for an hour total, not an hour to just do squats.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 16, 2009)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> Well, no one seems to have completely blown it out of the water, wich is what I was hoping for. I think im gonna add in pullups (although more for warmup, as I am not profficient enough in them to do it with high weight).
> 
> Im gonna give this a try for 3 months and evaluate the gains... Im looking forward to it.



pullups for warmups cause you can't do them with weight?  

So youre warming up with 190lbs?


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 16, 2009)

I assumed I could just hop up, lift myself up a couple times to get the blood flowing, with relatively no fatigue. I was wrong. I did 5x5 of 180 for chest today and BARELY eaked by... wich is dissapointing, as I was able to do more before. I did pullups in between for the first two sets, and I really felt it. I think I am just going to stick to the program he layed out (one of his rules is NOT to get greedy; stick to the one exercise for that day) and see how I feel in 4 months.

My goal is to increase my strength signifigantly, and then in may start up with the PRRS again to get some serious mass. With the strength gains I make from this, I think PRRS will be that much more effective. 

**note, I have never done a pure strength and power lifting program, so I am quite looking forward to this**


----------



## MeatheadSam (Jan 17, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Just add pullups in like you're doing or BB rows and you would be fine.  Programs don't need to be ridiculously complex.



I've supersetted pull ups with my benchpresses for a long time now. In the beginning it was difficult. now I can pop out 3 sets of 20 bodyweight pullups and do weighted pullups with 70 pounds for 6 reps. I love the workout it gives me. I've been criticized for it because it is two mjor muscle groups at the same time but I get a helluva workout from it. Once your body adapts to the combination it will not have significant effect on your heavy benching. As a matter of fact I bested my PR on bench a few years back on this program at 360 for 2 reps. I crashed on my mountain bike a year ago and have some shoulder issues now but still bench in the 285-305pound range when on a heavy program. I have to do a good bit of shoulder warm up prior to benching. now I will typically never go heavier than what I can eek 4-6 reps out of.

In the beginning it was difficult. now I can pop out 3 sets of 20 bodyweight pullups and do weighted pullups with 70 pounds for 6 reps.

I find the two compliment each other very well.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 17, 2009)

MeatheadSam said:


> I've supersetted pull ups with my benchpresses for a long time now. In the beginning it was difficult. now I can pop out 3 sets of 20 bodyweight pullups and do weighted pullups with 70 pounds for 6 reps. I love the workout it gives me. I've been criticized for it because it is two mjor muscle groups at the same time but I get a helluva workout from it. Once your body adapts to the combination it will not have significant effect on your heavy benching. As a matter of fact I bested my PR on bench a few years back on this program at 360 for 2 reps. I crashed on my mountain bike a year ago and have some shoulder issues now but still bench in the 285-305pound range when on a heavy program. I have to do a good bit of shoulder warm up prior to benching. now I will typically never go heavier than what I can eek 4-6 reps out of.
> 
> In the beginning it was difficult. now I can pop out 3 sets of 20 bodyweight pullups and do weighted pullups with 70 pounds for 6 reps.
> 
> I find the two compliment each other very well.




i guess in theory they are apposing movements, and the fatigue of one shouldnt effect the other TOO drastically...

however, when i do a day of pull ups, i can feel it in my chest the following day...


----------



## MeatheadSam (Jan 17, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> i guess in theory they are apposing movements, and the fatigue of one shouldnt effect the other TOO drastically...
> 
> however, when i do a day of pull ups, i can feel it in my chest the following day...



Oh no, pullups do involve the pecs quite a bit. At different angles but they do get worked. The narrower the grip the less involvement of the pecs. I take a medium about shoulder wide grip and focus on squeezing the back.

Like I said, it will take some adaptation but I find the two a great combination.


----------

